# Blazers on verge of trading Randolph?



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Zach Randolph was interviewed three times by police, and each time denied knowledge of the incident. Madison County prosecutor Rodney Cummings said it is "clear" that Zach Randolph provided false information and that it is "likely" he will face either felony or misdemeanor charges.


Zach may have sealed the deal with the above stupidity. 

Nash sounds very upset. I wouldn't be surprised if he pulled off a big trade for Zach very soon. You know lots of teams would love to have him, and Nash has probably gotten some very good offers that he has been turning down until now.

http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/1093521577261850.xml


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> Zach may have sealed the deal with the above stupidity.
> ...


Wait until later today. I said in my recap of the Practice Faciility that we will find out today if they are going to charge him or not. Also Hap is going to the facility today, so Hap if you read this, ask Wheels if Zach is gonna get charged.

BFreak.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

I've been in favor of keeping SAR and moving Zach from the get go. I still think they will do the opposite, but this news does give me a little hope. Still, I wonder if Nash is re-thinking his plan of keeping Zach, then why would he publicly question his character? Certainly this will not help his trade value. Perhaps he is trying to justify the possibility of trading him to the Portland fans? More realisticly I think he was probably just blowing off steam, and/or positioning himself to lowball Zach next summer. It's impossible to tell, so I will hope that he is really thinking of trading him. If so, I do wonder what type of player we could get. I have to think a zach/da combo would get us ray allen. Perhaps we could get michael redd straight up? 

-Mr. Chuck Taylor


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

its no way Zach is traded man people in Portland focus on the past 2 much


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> its no way Zach is traded man people in Portland focus on the past 2 much


The reason trading zach is being brought up is people are worried about his FUTURE.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Chuck Taylor</b>!
> 
> 
> The reason trading zach is being brought up is people are worried about his FUTURE.


Why because he was holding his brother back? If you read my recap if teh facility you would see I said that the Prosectutor is a newb and he wants to make a name for himself and getting a big name like Zach Randolph would give him a good name. Nash is stupid if he trades him.

BFreak.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Chuck Taylor</b>!
> If so, I do wonder what type of player we could get. I have to think a zach/da combo would get us ray allen. Perhaps we could get michael redd straight up?
> 
> -Mr. Chuck Taylor


Are you crazy? I like Allen and Redd too...But there is no way I would trade Zach for either of those dudes..And throw in DA too? What?:rotf:


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Blazer fans overreact over everything


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Why because he was holding his brother back? If you read my recap if teh facility you would see I said that the Prosectutor is a newb and he wants to make a name for himself and getting a big name like Zach Randolph would give him a good name. Nash is stupid if he trades him.
> 
> BFreak.


Not because he was holding his brother back. Because he lied to the police 3 times. Because he got stopped for a weed DUII last year. Because he broke Patterson's eye socket with a cheap shot. Because of underage drinking, stealing guns, shoplifting, and battery. If you click on the link that started this thread, you will be taken to a article titled "Randolph is Wearing Out his Welcome" on the oregonian's website. If I am "overreacting", well at least I'm not the only one.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Nevermind, no one listens to what i say anyways.

BFreak.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I do BF, but I agree with Chuck on this one. Despite Zach's talent you got to be a bit concerned what goes on in Zach's head. You do nto tell the police something like that when witnesses see you restraining your brother.


If you get a trade that improves your team you do it... simple as that.

this is one of those fine line charecter issues which I see a poll has been started about.

Zach is a very good player with room to grow. I just hope he continues to improve. Maybe a bit of maturity will help off the court as well. He seems to keep improving, so I would hate to see him go. He is young, and can keep getting better.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Chuck Taylor</b>!
> 
> 
> Not because he was holding his brother back. Because he lied to the police 3 times. Because he got stopped for a weed DUII last year. Because he broke Patterson's eye socket with a cheap shot. Because of underage drinking, stealing guns, shoplifting, and battery. If you click on the link that started this thread, you will be taken to a article titled "Randolph is Wearing Out his Welcome" on the oregonian's website. If I am "overreacting", well at least I'm not the only one.


Some of us actually care about basketball not off court issues...I dont see LA trying to to trade Kobe.

You people overreact to everything...The only thing worth mentioning is that Zach punched Ruben in the eye...That was wrong.:yes:


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

Zach should come forward and say he lied. That would go a long way to correcting a bad situation, even if there are legal problems with doing so. Lying three times is way out of hand. Common Zach, come forward and admit your mistake. People will forgive him for protecting his brother, but getting caught lying three times makes his judgement look horrible. How can any Blazer fan say Zach is worth a max or near max contract anymore. The only way Zach should get even close to that kind of money is if the team has a opt out after every year.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Some of us actually care about basketball not off court issues...I dont see LA trying to to trade Kobe.
> 
> You people overreact to everything...The only thing worth mentioning is that Zach punched Ruben in the eye...That was wrong.:yes:


Well, Kobe does not have a long history of problems, so LA would be foolish to react before the verdict in his trial. Besides, Zach is no Kobe. Kobe may be the best player in the L, Zach's never even been an all-star. Zach is a terrible defender, while Kobe is one of the best. One thing they do have in common though, is they both hate to pass.

I care about basketball too, but you have to take off-court issues into account. I think there are enough issues with Zach that we should at least explore the option of moving him. Lets see what we can get, and if it is a good move for the franchise - lets do it.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

I dont think anyone deserves a "max or near max contract"...That is whats wrong with sports anyway...

Zach lied. So what? Does it somehow effect his basketball skills?? I mean does it? Thats all I'm concerned with anyway..

But complain enough and let your media write a few bad articles and I bet his #'s drop...

Count on it.:upset:


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

zach spending time in jail would hurt his numbers. but its not as black and white as that. Nash has to look out for the entire state of the franchise. Many fans do care about charachter - especially after the recent troubles our players have been in. We need to achieve a balance between talent and behavior.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

Believe me the franchise will continue to lose fans if the team keeps losing...All because we traded away talent for character...

You think players dont see how our team gets treated by fans and media..Did any of you ever stop and think about that? If you were a free agent would you want to play for the Blazers?

Do you guys remember when Ruben threw his trash away at a local school?

Or when the cops illegally searched Damons house and didnt bring it up until a week before the playoffs started...

Do you care where Ruben throws his trash? Is that headline news in P-Town? 


Dont you think its funny how all of a sudden the cops have a pound of weed that they obtained from a crawl space in Damons house(without a warrant)? A week before the playoffs? Had it for like 3 weeks and didnt say anything? 


Character doesnt win games....Talent does. As long as I've been a Blazer fan I've never felt like leaving the team..Right now I dont know what I'm going to do, I can tell you this though a lot of you people get on my nerves.:upset:


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Blaze,

Character doesn't win championships, that's true. Talent certainly does.

But, it isn't like the Blazers are rife with talent right now. 

Randolph isn't ever going to pan out to be a superstar. He'll be an above-average PF. He's on Reef's level. Just one step under the top echelon, because neither of them have that ONE quality that puts them up there. 

I certainly don't advocate trading Randolph anymore, just because I don't want Reef to be in Portland. But, if I was a Portland fan, I would want the trade done and over with. 

Randolph and a big contract can net a decent player that makes this team better. Reef can't. 

You'll never have to worry about Reef and a gun or Reef and weed or Reef and stolen guns or Reef punching a teammate. You can't say the same about Zach. And let's face it --- neither Zach nor Reef are capable of single-handedly carrying a team anywhere. They don't have it in them.

Play.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

Trade Zach.

Keep SAR.

It may be true that the team won't draw well if we don't win, but it's also been proven we won't draw well if we do win if we continue to keep player that are in continuous problems with the law. We've proven that.

The right thing to do is try and win with the best character players we can get. San Antonio did.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BLAZER PROPHET</b>!
> San Antonio did.


And god was that boring..I didnt even watch those finals..:laugh:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Valid points on both sides of the fence as usual.

Here's my take:

The Blazers have already been building around Zach as their foundation for the future. His work-ethic and skill in the post have pushed both Rasheed and Shareef out of the picture. He _might_ have the talent to become a superstar, ala "Reignman" era Kemp. And he _definately_ has the work-ethic.

Problem is, his rap-sheet continues to grow. And neither the Blazers nor the NBA can promote a superstar in that situation without appearing complicit. The Blazers are worried that Zach's penchant for ending up on the wrong side of law could jeopardize their future success. Superstars get breaks. Superstars get exposure - both for themselves and their teams. Superstars make money for the NBA. And with so much money on the line, the Blazers had BETTER be worried about it.

I thought I saw someone earlier in this thread suggest that Nash has probably already had a number of other teams come calling for Zach this summer. Looking back through the thread, I don't see it now. But I totally agree. IF the Blazers wanted to move Zach, I doubt they'd have any trouble doing it - even now. But the problem with that is that Zach is _easily_ the most talented player on the team right now. And because his salary is so low, there's no way they'd be able to get equivalent talent back. As is, they're already on the cusp of a return trip to the lottery. Trading Zach would guarantee it.

So I believe they're going to give Zach another chance. That doesn't sound quite right in this situation, but I hope you get the point. They have too much invested in him now, and they'd get too little in return if they traded him. I see Nash's quotes in this article as genuine displeasure, but I don't read any more into it than that. The Blazers have put a lot of their eggs in Zach's basket, and he's not being very careful with them.

EDIT: I don't know anything about Zach as a person other than his reported rap-sheet and his obvious work-ethic. But I think it's safe to say that the company he chooses to keep has a lot to do with the situations in which he finds himself. Also a lot like Kemp. And that's got to be worrisome for Nash and Patterson as they look toward the future.

PBF


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> If you were a free agent would you want to play for the Blazers?


Yes! I'd love to play for a team that valued character, and insisted that its players be good citizens as well as good atheletes. 

Not to mention that Portland has the richest owner in pro sports, a beautiful training facility, an elegant team plane, and a long history of adoring fans (like us!)


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> You think players dont see how our team gets treated by fans and media..Did any of you ever stop and think about that? If you were a free agent would you want to play for the Blazers?


Only players of poor moral fiber to begin with would be / should be concerned about it. All the rest just want to be in a winning situation that pays them handomly for what they do. And the Blazers can provide _those_ guys with both.

PBF


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm with Cimalee on this one, A lot of Blazer fans overreact on a lot of stuff. It's like you thrive on Drama, If Zach pulled the trigger or provided the gun to his brother then yes.....trade him, cut him whatever. In this case he was trying to hold his brother back, and lied to the police about it because his brother could be facing 20 years in prison.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

Trade Zach.

Keep SAR.

It may be true that the team won't draw well if we don't win, but it's also been proven we won't draw well if we do win if we continue to keep player that are in continuous problems with the law. We've proven that.

The right thing to do is try and win with the best character players we can get. San Antonio did.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

The days of Mark Price and AC Green are over PBF....Everyone has a skeleton in their closet..... And if you think that players just want to be in a winning enviroment, they will all make sure to steer clear of Portland... It all comes down to greed over heart, I happen to believe the whole league is greedy.. Sure the Blazers can pay them handsomly, but I think a lot of FA will blow us off.. Mostly because of our fans who think its still 1988 and want goodie goodies instead of hardnose basketball players.. 


Even though I disagree with you PBF I still think you're cool.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> its no way Zach is traded man people in Portland focus on the past 2 much



first of all, i don't know if i completely understand your jibberish.......but how is this the past? this is current events, and this is ongoing right now? lets think a little before we post meaningless garbage. 

But, if you say that zach won't be traded, i'm sure you are right, with your in-depth analysis of the situation.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BLAZER PROPHET</b>!
> Trade Zach.
> 
> Keep SAR.
> ...


:laugh: You were wrong the first time you posted this....


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

Actually, I was right, but how did it post twice???


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> The days of Mark Price and AC Green are over PBF....Everyone has a skeleton in their closet..... And if you think that players just want to be in a winning enviroment, they will all make sure to steer clear of Portland... It all comes down to greed over heart, I happen to believe the whole league is greedy.. Sure the Blazers can pay them handsomly, but I think a lot of FA will blow us off.. Mostly because of our fans who think its still 1988 and want goodie goodies instead of hardnose basketball players..


I can see why you'd feel that way, BR. But, really, is that how NBA players see it? Personally, I don't think they really give a rip what fans think or not. Bonzi said as much (and although his comments came off as caustic, they had the ring of truth to them). I actually think you worry much more about us 'goodie-goodies' than players do. Not sniping at you, just giving you my read.



> Even though I disagree with you PBF I still think you're cool.


Hey! We agree on something! 

PBF


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> :laugh: You were wrong the first time you posted this....


how was he wrong? Was it because we were such an awesome team last year?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> You think players dont see how our team gets treated by fans and media..


The fans and media in this town treat players who work hard and keep their noses clean like absolute kings. We treated Bonzi like a GOD during his first few seasons here. He got the starting gig on the wave of fan favoritism. Unfortunately, it all went straight to his head.

Maybe players do see how our team gets treated by fans and media. And if they do, they also see how we desperately want to love them. Again, only players of poor moral fiber have anything to worry about when considering coming to Portland.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> Again, only players of poor moral fiber have anything to worry about when considering coming to Portland.


I take that back. I think players of strong moral fiber DO have something to worry about: Being associated with the proud "Jail Blazer" legacy.

That _might_ be every bit as much of a factor as local fan / media treatment in the minds of prospective free agents.

Just a thought.

PBF


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I wouldn't be surprised if Randolph was packaged in a sign and trade deal with Darius Miles and Damon Stoudamire for something BIG (i.e. Ray Allen + extras)


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

What is it about SAR's position that folks don't get?? Trading Zach and keeping SAR is NOT an option!

When Sheed was dealt, I asked who the new Blazer "antichrist" was going to be. As our best player, I guess Zach was preordained for the role. :sigh:


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I wouldn't want an aging SG (Allen) If we trade a young bigman, we need to get another young big in return. Pau Gasol would be a dream.......PIPEDREAM. Eddy Curry + Change? But then again, despite what Nash said in todays Oregonian, I see the Blazers giving an extention to Zach when it's all said and done.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> But the problem with that is that Zach is _easily_ the most talented player on the team right now. And because his salary is so low, there's no way they'd be able to get equivalent talent back. As is, they're already on the cusp of a return trip to the lottery. Trading Zach would guarantee it. So I believe they're going to give Zach another chance.


I agree with you, PBF, that the blazers have already pretty much put all their eggs in zach's basket and aren't likely to trade him. However, I disagree with your statement about not being able to get equivalent talent back because his salary is low. Why couldn't we package him with someone else (like DA or ruben or damon) to go after a player of Zach's caliber? Also, I disagree with your statement of trading zach would guarantee the lottery. Lets say we could package zach and da for someone like ray allen, michael redd, or paul pierce. We would then be starting:

damon
allen, redd, or pierce
miles
SAR
theo

If we keep zach, we are starting 

damon
da
miles
zach
theo

I like option #1 MUCH better, personally. Granted, our power forward depth would take a hit, which is not reflected by listing the starting lineups, but I think it is very much worth it. Of course, it will also take a hit if we end up moving SAR too. Anyways, thats my 2 cents.

-Mr. Chuck Taylor


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Oldmangrouch</b>!
> What is it about SAR's position that folks don't get?? Trading Zach and keeping SAR is NOT an option!


I don't understand why that would be the case. We don't know how SAR would react if he were handed the starting spot on the team... especially if the Blazers got an excellent player like Paul Pierce or Ray Allen for Zach.

It would be the best team he'd been on in the NBA, he'd have as many minutes as he could handle, and he'd be playing for a team that would be in a good situation to pay him a goodly amount of money in the offseason.

SAR's talking big now, but he's doing it because he CAN'T spend the whole year on the bench and expect to make any "decent" (relative, of course) money next year.



> When Sheed was dealt, I asked who the new Blazer "antichrist" was going to be. As our best player, I guess Zach was preordained for the role. :sigh:


I remember that. Unfortunately, Zach has the history that makes him an easy target.

Additionally, because we have SAR, people (including me) have been pushing for Portland to _explore_ trading Zach and seeing how much we can get. That's taken by some Zach-lovers as disliking Zach as a player, and that's not necessarily the case.

As for Nash's comments, I find it *highly* likely that they're just a lot of hot air... in terms of actually getting rid of Zach. The team has to spin this:

(a) that the franchise is concerned with character, and tough talk will make some portion of character-first-fans happier, and

(b) that Zach has damaged his worth to the team and around the league... to the tune of millions of dollars less than originally expected on his next contract.

If we DO end up trading Zach, I hope it's because of basketball reasons and not financial or off-the-court ones.

Ed O.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Oldmangrouch</b>!
> What is it about SAR's position that folks don't get?? Trading Zach and keeping SAR is NOT an option!
> 
> When Sheed was dealt, I asked who the new Blazer "antichrist" was going to be. As our best player, I guess Zach was preordained for the role. :sigh:


SAR wants to start. If we moved Zach and gave him the starting PF job, he would be happy as a clam. 

I think you can make a better argument for saying that putting up with another team "antichrist" is not an option, instead of just sighing about it.

-Mr. Chuck Taylor


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> I see the Blazers giving an extention to Zach when it's all said and done.


^^


:yes:


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

This thread title is misleading. 

Trading Zach would be a big mistake. Yeah he screwed up, but so what. Fine him, suspend him, whatever. 

San Antonio is a horrible example. Portland would have to luck their way into the #1 pick and land a HOF player like Duncan for that San Antonio comparison to have any validity. Don't count on it.

Zach is a special player and I'm not ready to give up on him. He just has some growing up to do.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Man I could see if Zach did the shootings then you can complain all you want , but Zach didnt do anything except be in the same place as his brother.



Why do yall think the bad in someone always


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> Man I could see if Zach did the shootings then you can complain all you want , but Zach didnt do anything except be in the same place as his brother.
> 
> 
> ...


Allow me to quote myself to answer that: 



> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Chuck Taylor</b>!
> 
> 
> Not because he was holding his brother back. Because he lied to the police 3 times. Because he got stopped for a weed DUII last year. Because he broke Patterson's eye socket with a cheap shot. Because of underage drinking, stealing guns, shoplifting, and battery. If you click on the link that started this thread, you will be taken to a article titled "Randolph is Wearing Out his Welcome" on the oregonian's website. If I am "overreacting", well at least I'm not the only one.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Chuck Taylor</b>!
> 
> 
> SAR wants to start. If we moved Zach and gave him the starting PF job, he would be happy as a clam.
> ...


Happy as a clam? I doubt it. If we traded Zach for someone *good* (Redd, Allen, Pierce, etc) he would still be playing second fiddle. Reef has never played on a winning team in the NBA, and his college program wasn't all that great either. IMHO he has become conditioned to losing and has a severe case of boxscore myopia.


BTW, I think you misunderstood my "antichrist" comment. The original context, was that some fans always need someone to blame. The scapegoat sellection process is rarely rational. 

If player "X" scores 30 points and we lose...it is because he is a ballhog. If he scores 15 points and we lose...it is because he didn't shoot enough. I have no patience with that kind of doubletalk. Hang around here long enough, and I am afraid you will see plenty of it.

OK, I will get off the soapbox now!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

didnt you all commplain Rasheed didnt shoot 2 much 

now you have a guy that does and you complain


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> didnt you all commplain Rasheed didnt shoot 2 much
> 
> now you have a guy that does and you complain


I thought it was his brother who shot?

Ed O.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Oldmangrouch</b>!
> 
> 
> Happy as a clam? I doubt it. If we traded Zach for someone *good* (Redd, Allen, Pierce, etc) he would still be playing second fiddle. Reef has never played on a winning team in the NBA, and his college program wasn't all that great either. IMHO he has become conditioned to losing and has a severe case of boxscore myopia.
> ...


I don't agree that SAR has a severe case of "boxscore myopia". He was a total professional last year and accepted his role of coming off the bench. But I really think he just feels like he deserves to start somewhere in the nba, and he waited until the offseason to voice his opinion, which is the correct thing to do. Now, I do not endorse his threat of a hold out - if you signed a contract then you should live up to it. But I do believe that he would be just fine playing with a star guard if he got to start. Also, I think the guy who cares most about his stats on the team is easily zach.

And I did misunderstand what you meant by the "antichrist" comment. I know what you mean now.

-Mr. Chuck Taylor


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Chuck Taylor</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't agree that SAR has a severe case of "boxscore myopia". He was a total professional last year and accepted his role of coming off the bench. But I really think he just feels like he deserves to start somewhere in the nba, and he waited until the offseason to voice his opinion, which is the correct thing to do.
> ...


Did you watch any of the games? Sure, he didn't complain to the press, but he moped on the bench, whined to the refs all the time, sat there stone faced and disinterested every time the Blazers were on a run. He wasn't part of the team and he didn't try to be part of the team. And that's just as cancerous as griping to the public IMO. 

He has been on cellar-dwellers his whole career and at the first opportunity to be part of a winning situation he begs out because wants his minutes and numbers so he can get his next big payday. I wouldn't build around a player like that, he's a loser.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Shareef has never caused any trouble in his whole career while he has been a starter. I dont see why he would next year if he was our starter. 

And for the record, I dont think we should "build around him". But he is a nice piece. I think we should explore moving Zach, and if we get a player of equal value for him, we should build around that player.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Oldmangrouch</b>!
> Happy as a clam? I doubt it. If we traded Zach for someone *good* (Redd, Allen, Pierce, etc) he would still be playing second fiddle. Reef has never played on a winning team in the NBA, and his college program wasn't all that great either. IMHO he has become conditioned to losing and has a severe case of boxscore myopia.


I wonder about your comment about Rahim being second fiddle. I am not sure he would complain about being second fiddle. I do not know him personally, but I think his main complaint is that he wants to be a starter and get significant minutes, as opposed to being the main man on the team. He went from starting and playing almost 37 mins a game and putting up a career 20/9 to about 23 minutes a game and not starting. I do think he wants to win and shed that being on a loosing team image he seems to be stuck with.

In theory if we added Allen/Pierce/Redd he would still be up there in minutes and getting 37 mins or so... he just would not necessarily score 20 points a game. But it would be nice to dream of a 20+ scorer at the 2 spot and a 20+ scorer from the 4 with a PG would could dish out 10 dimes a game.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm glad to see that the Blazer fan altruists are out in force. No matter what happens, they love the Blazer players. Zach could set off a nuclear bomb and they'd be saying "Well, that's OFF the court, what do I care about that for?". 

Look, throw all of that aside. Think of it this way. Zach held his brother. He knows it and certainly the other witnesses know it. It's like getting caught robbing a bank and going "No, I wasn't trying to steal anything, just checking out the construction."

Loyalty or not, your hand is in the freaking cookie jar. This isn't like a lie that will save your brother. There are tons of people around. Just admit it and if anything be pissed at your brother for shooting someone. If anything, fans should be questioning Zach's general intelligence because it seems to be dwindling.


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Nevermind, no one listens to what i say anyways.
> 
> BFreak.


I listen.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Blazers need to trade him now and get something good out of him. Maybe something on the lines of Zach for Jason Richardson?


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> The Blazers need to trade him now and get something good out of him. Maybe something on the lines of Zach for Jason Richardson?


Wow, that's way too little. Zach will land you Micheal Redd or Paul Pierce. He's a youngin averaging over 20 and 10. Zach is one of the best inside scorers in the league and he has the work ethic to get better.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Trading Zach would make me sick to my stomach, but it might be the best move for the franchise....notice I didn't say team. I'm certain I'm not the only one that feels Zach will become a major player in the league, but how many "mistakes" and "wrong places" does a player have to be involved with until you have to start saying that the player isn't a good guy, he's a thug. Zach might be that guy. I know he works his *** off, but how many years with a problem until you say enough is enough. SAR's downfall is that he is 5 years older, and has never played for a winner, but talent wise.....at least for the next couple of years, it's a wash. I say if you can get a YOUNG stud shooting guard then you have to do it.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Zach lead the league in points in the paint this year for Pf over Duncan over Garnett , over Jermaine


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

cim that is a great stat !!
oh how I love those hustlers in the paint !:rbanana:


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep Jackie thats is a awesome stat for a young pup just getting playing time this year and you want to trade him


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey Cim, can you post the numbers to that stat?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Dont know the numbers but they showed it on the final regular season game was the lakers Zach 1st in the league for forwards


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> I dont think anyone deserves a "max or near max contract"...That is whats wrong with sports anyway...


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rattler-n-rollin (Jun 21, 2004)

*CHARACTER*

I have read many posts in this thread that claim character is not a issue
"well your dead wrong"{ its everything}..... even though talent is sweet.{zach is}

talent and character are paramount to a franchise in need of a NEW IDENITY. from a buisness side and community side character is what sets you apart. as a talented thug and common retard verses a intelligent well adjusted professional who can bring it whith class.

If character doesnt matter you might as well open up OSP and other detention facilitys and let the inmates out . their is no right or wrong.

Its a bonehead that belives otherwise, ZACH RANDOLPH "sad to say" was part of a few real talented bums who`s off the cout actions trumped their on the court abilitys. ALL whitch now play elsewere.
he hasnt used even a measure of his complete potential but no one really does BUT i dont play ball anymore whith two fused knees LOL .

I love zachs game but his off court stuff has trumped his legacy and future. this isnt street ball and this is not "And one" its THE NBA
this is where the best of the world play hoops at a levell unmatched. if ZACH is guilty of lying and A team like milwaukee
offers mason, redd and gadszuric for DA and zach "I and many others say go for it".

As reef can man the PF well enough and then some and the guys in return make us so much better
Life is short and nobody has years to wait for a Immature turd to find his brain. { TRADE ZACH}

CHARACTER matters in life.:no: :no: :no:


----------

